# Well timed photos



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Some of these are pretty cool and funny. Thought I'd pass em along:

http://www.mandatory.com/2012/08/21...or-your-amusement/?ncid=txtlnkusaolp00000058&


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

Nice


----------



## NoShot (Nov 23, 2007)

Dont mean to hijack. Just trying to learn how to post pictures from my phone.


----------

